# Getting parts for USA Train rolling stock



## PieMan (Nov 12, 2011)

I have acquired some older rolling stock, used. Afterwards, I noticed that 1 (105th Tournament of Roses) was missing the brake platform & braces for it.
I also broken the door mechanism on my 1 reefer (Ocean Spray Cranberry).

Any ideas on getting replacement parts? I talked to a local garden train dealer, and he hinted at 'no'. USA Trains also has nothing on their site about it, and haven't responded to an email from me. I'll try phoning them next, as I know they still make similar cars, just with different branding.

Other suggestions?

Thanks.
...Chris (aka PieMan)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Call them. Ask for Mike in parts. He knows everything. 

They suck at email, just like most manufacturers. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When you talk to them make sure you tell them the color of the part you need. I have ordered a part that I needed to replace a broken item and it was totally the wrong color when I received it. As I recall I needed replacement ladders for a reefer. I needed yellow, but I received black.

Chuck


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the USA parts number 781-322-6084. I haven't called yet, but that's the parts number that has been floating around online for a while. 

Craig


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Chris,
I've bought several items from the USAT parts department and as already mentioned Mike (Hurley) is the man to speak with.
The customer service number on their invoices is (781) 321-0090.
Cheers.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to have the original number of the rolling stock you want parts for and the color match if in stock will be perfect. 
I live in Massachusetts and have been to the store for these kind of parts and have found them very helpful when you know the model number. 
Latches/grab irons are sold in a kit for the whole car, I like this as it gives me extras and are very much the same as LGB ones. 
Sometimes I feel like companies copy others, or bought the rights to copy.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome answers. Thank you, responders!


----------

